# The 3 tool-off!



## gaia (Jan 24, 2014)

*The 3 tool-off!*

The idea for this little competition is to see who can make the best slingshot using only three different tools. The more ancient and obscure the better!

*That's excluding essentials such as polishes and varnishes.*

*How to enter:*

Tell us whether you're going to join in or not.

Post a couple of pics showing the rough build process. *Show the tools in action!*

*Post a picture of each tool that you are using.*

*For example:*










*After all those who have entered have posted their builds, we'll vote on them in a poll.*

*The winner recieves the slingshot I build!*

*Good Luck to all! :bowdown:** :bowdown:** :bowdown:*


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

You're going to use a mountain goat to build my slingshot?? :naughty:


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm in!

I'm using a rasp, sandpaper, and a wood burner!


----------



## gaia (Jan 24, 2014)

Awesome tony!


----------



## gaia (Jan 24, 2014)

Toolshed said:


> You're going to use a mountain goat to build my slingshot?? :naughty:


 Yup


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Can't figure out which three tools to use. I'd like them to be somewhat unique.... (Please, Don't hold me to a full build here....I have a severe case of 'ooo, look, a bunny' and off to other projects....)

I think my cleaver will be one....









Not sure how to incorporate some cast aluminum....Or my lathe.... :screwy:

Heck, the competition will likely be over before I choose three out of three thousand tools....


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Does the initial cut of the fork shape to size with a saw, count as a tool? I'll assume my pen markings don't count as a tool 

If not, I think I'm in as I wanted to make one that was completely power tool free. I'm working on a little plinker right now. Outside of cutting the fork, I've only used a pocket knife, 4-1 rasp file and sandpaper.

It's a piece of Oak from a branch I cut down from our yard on the weekend and was working on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Shucks, my build along photos have not included the hand tools.

Question...Would including them with the final finished frame and of course the build along compiliation be OK?

I'm not much of a contest enter-er but to add to content I'm in if the above is approved. I'm not making any frames in the near future (or so I think, LOL)


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Is this thing still on?


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Give us some time. 

Some of us have Gingery machines to build, and wives, and jobs. HAHAHAHA


----------



## gaia (Jan 24, 2014)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Shucks, my build along photos have not included the hand tools.
> 
> Question...Would including them with the final finished frame and of course the build along compiliation be OK?
> 
> I'm not much of a contest enter-er but to add to content I'm in if the above is approved. I'm not making any frames in the near future (or so I think, LOL)


No problem, as long we can see the tools in the final pic its ok!


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm in. #1 Coping saw #2 wood file #3 sandpaper (is more than one ok?(80,220,880,1000))


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

When is the competition over?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

A nice willow fork that I cut, dried, then shaped. The photos show a rough build process.





































After a tung oil soak the fork is ready to dry.








Now the finished shooter.


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Can a dumpster be one of my tools?? I got a crap-ton of Corian out of one I'm thinking of using to make some slings. :rofl:


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm still building. Got it cut and banded and shot the golf ball a few times last night. I still need to put some spit and polish on it to make it all "purty" but so far I've only really used two tools, the hatchet and my belt sander.

I'll likely use a pocket knife to purty it up and maybe to some carving on it. The thing is a pickle fork, about 8-10" long. Oh, when I said shoot the golf balls, I didn't mean those were the targets!!!


----------



## frenchdavid50 (Jul 26, 2016)

Can I submit an entry using only two tools?


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Still wondering what the third tool will be....















My son locking and loading, one round.....









Prepare to fire!!!!









Oh, yeah, this is a pickle fork shooter....It shoots golfballs


----------



## wn4Studios (Jul 4, 2016)

I'm in if this is still on? Deadline?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Still cutting mine....I think it'll be the scalpel for the third tool. HAHAHAHA I dunno, that's a HUGE sling for such a tiny blade.


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Almost got to swipe some tools from the operating room when they rebuilt my left knee ACL, but then the gas knocked me right out!!!

Good concept built thread but I still did it with only two tools....Guess I lose. ;-)

:werd:


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Toolshed said:


> Good concept built thread but I still did it with only two tools....Guess I lose. ;-)
> 
> :werd:


Nobody won, but it could have been good. The OP didn't follow through with it and hasn't been on since June 2016.


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

He never intended to give a slingshot, it was just for people to say what they use, even though idk why you would do it this way, you could of just asked.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

RatSlucker said:


> He never intended to give a slingshot, it was just for people to say what they use, even though idk why you would do it this way, you could of just asked.


Read post #1.



gaia said:


> *The winner recieves the slingshot I build!*


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

I read it, do you not think? He would have chosen a person already, no legit competition ends like this.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

RatSlucker said:


> I read it, do you not think? He would have chosen a person already, no legit competition ends like this.


I don't know what your point is, but I don't believe a winner was selected or sent a frame. You were the one who said he wasn't giving away a frame when he said he was and then later said me musf have already given it to someone.

The OP appears to have vanished or lost interest in the forum and the contest faded away. Legit or not, I don't believe the contest ever came to a conclusion.

I'm happy with my frame, so it's no biggie to me. I had forgotten about it until you dug up my post to try and discredit me.


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

I wasn't trying to "discredit" you, I was just thinking what kind of competition would end like this, so what you just said kinda sounds true. I love the slingshot that I'm using now too, so I really don't care, even though I wasn't even in the competition lol.


----------

